# cheap tyres!



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

My Tyres seem to have made a pricing error on their site ive just got some uniroyal rainsport 3 tyres for my ST for £24 each delivered! size were 205/40/17 go have a gander might have your size in cheap they also has michelin PS3's too!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rshop.pl?dsco=110&cart_id=14315689.110.9474&Breite=205&Quer=40&Felge=17&Speed=&Load=&kategorie=6&Marke=&ranzahl=4&tyre_for=&x_tyre_for=&sort_by=preis&rsmFahrzeugart=ALL&filter_preis_bis=&filter_preis_von=&homologation=&search_tool=standard&Label=E-A-72-2&details=Ordern&typ=R-252889


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Darn beat me to it lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

J306TD said:


> Darn beat me to it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


hahha had to be posted an absolute bargain! my tyres are mint almost brand new but at that price i dont mind having them in the garage ready to go on as ive paid about a 1/3 ish of the normal price id pay for them :doublesho


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just found some Contis for mine £30 each but can't check out


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Cheers mate, ordered me some. Can never have enough.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> Cheers mate, ordered me some. Can never have enough.


Argh not fair Rav! Why does it hate me :lol:
I actually need new tyres for the Anni as well.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Sites goosed, keeps adding random tyres to my basket.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

**** lol

Awesome tyres too


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I needed 2 for the CC but have just bought 4 for just over the price of one conti.
Such a good find if they honour the orders. Wide and low profile 19s aren't cheap.
May buy some for the Golf too


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

sshooie said:


> Sites goosed, keeps adding random tyres to my basket.


That was happening to me too.
Oh well


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Argh not fair Rav! Why does it hate me :lol:
> I actually need new tyres for the Anni as well.


Nat hopefully they fulfil the orders. You can have mine for Boris lol


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I was just about to get 2 pilot sports 255/30/19 for £122 and it threw a sh*tload of other tyres in the basket making it over £800's worth , phhhfft I got all excited


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Natalie said:


> That was happening to me too.
> Oh well


It is because the link posted in the 2nd post contains some session id. go to
www.mytyres.co.uk directly and search for your tyres and basket will work fine :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

kartman said:


> It is because the link posted in the 2nd post contains some session id. go to
> www.mytyres.co.uk directly and search for your tyres and basket will work fine :thumb:


Ah cheers 
I may have 8 tyres coming now as OH just managed to order them too :lol:



MEH4N said:


> Nat hopefully they fulfil the orders. You can have mine for Boris lol


Cheers Rav - should be alright if they're fulfilled


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I just phoned them up and confirmed that my rears for my BMW are £61.70 for a 255/30/19 and he confirmed this was correct !!!!!

Nah , when I put the PS's in the basket and then go to stage 3 it changes them to Uniroyal Rainsports and changes the size , Would have been a bonus but I can't get it to work for me


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Ordered 4 x P Zero's for my 5 series @ £50.00 ea. seems to have gone through, we'll see.

Thanks in any case OP.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

sorry guys forgot the link was to my rainsports i ordered :lol: just go on to the link kartman posted and start a fresh would be rude not to share such good finds with everyone


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> I just phoned them up and confirmed that my rears for my BMW are £61.70 for a 255/30/19 and he confirmed this was correct !!!!!
> 
> Nah , when I put the PS's in the basket and then go to stage 3 it changes them to Uniroyal Rainsports and changes the size , Would have been a bonus but I can't get it to work for me


Try clearing your cookies and then go directly to http://www.mytyres.co.uk/


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kimo said:


> **** lol
> 
> Awesome tyres too


dont they do anything for the clio kimo? i'm sure that little go kart loves tyres if driven properly :doublesho


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Just ordered 4 for the Freelander, Dunlop jobbies, for less than the price of one.

I was going to say "release the geese" but if they fulfil the order I will kiss the OP.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well I have just spent £450 on two run flat 19" contes, gutted, now I have to get two back ones, s...


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

R7KY D said:


> I just phoned them up and confirmed that my rears for my BMW are £61.70 for a 255/30/19 and he confirmed this was correct !!!!!
> 
> Nah , when I put the PS's in the basket and then go to stage 3 it changes them to Uniroyal Rainsports and changes the size , Would have been a bonus but I can't get it to work for me


looking at this comment empsburna i think it could be true


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> looking at this comment empsburna i think it could be true


Just as Natalie posted clear your cache that's what I was doing , I'm just filling out payment details :thumb: Here's hoping


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> looking at this comment empsburna i think it could be true


Pucker up big boy. :argie:

My Amex has a pending transaction from "DELTICOM AG" and I have a order confirmation from them - so let's see if they get accepted or if I get refunded.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i paid for mine about an hour and half ago and had confirmation too so cant see why not, be nice if they do turn up though


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

empsburna said:


> Pucker up big boy. :argie:
> 
> My Amex has a pending transaction from "DELTICOM AG" and I have a order confirmation from them - so let's see if they get accepted or if I get refunded.


oooo aye 

ye mine went through that link did payment through paypal for extra security too


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just ordered 2 vredestein ultrac sessanta. Under £53 delivered. Got a conformation email so will see.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Awwww I've maybe missed out on TCB too lol 
http://www.topcashback.co.uk/mytyres/


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now this is annoying!

I just put 2 Uniroyals RS3 on my 9-3 costing me £151, which is hardly a disaster as they are great tyres! But I was going to go for Goodyear F1s, which are only £28.20 each on here in my size! Ahhhhh! I think I might have to order 6 (2 for the rear of my 9-3 and a complete set on our 9-3 vert!)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kill me now, bought 8 tyres recently could of saved a fortune :lol:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

empsburna said:


> Pucker up big boy. :argie:
> 
> My Amex has a pending transaction from "DELTICOM AG" and I have a order confirmation from them - so let's see if they get accepted or if I get refunded.


I chose Paypal and it's gone through fine. Not to say they won't be cancelled but worth a punt imo.

I don't even need any tyres ffs!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Paid and confirmed , Now we wait


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

sshooie said:


> I chose Paypal and it's gone through fine. Not to say they won't be cancelled but worth a punt imo.
> 
> I don't even need any tyres ffs!


i was exactly same my currents have only done 4k but these will be in the garage ready for £96 delivered you cant go wrong at all!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Just orderd ford focus mk3
Dunlop Sport BluResponse 215/50 R17 95W XL BSWx2 £67 you can't buy one for that


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't see these orders being fulfilled. Fingers crossed for you guys though.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

just ordered another 4 for my daily (disastra) only cost £73.60 for 4 rainsport 3's delivered now thats a bargain!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

I made £175 profit on a bet last night and have just ordered 4 x Conti5 tyres for the BM. Totalling £163.

Hope they arrive!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

You have to be careful when ordering but I got 2 for my Z4 for £68

Thank you for the OP


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

£230 for 4 Michelin super sports on a CLS....I hope these get fulfilled lol


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

This has now been posted by someone in HotUKDeals so the orders will begin flooding in now. No chance of any slipping under the radar now. Got a feeling none will be fulfilled now 

Hope I'm wrong though


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Probably not but ordered anyway..x2 Uniroyal RainSport 3 245/45 R18 100Y XL with kerbing rib


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Just ordered Conti 5p for the M3, two rears for 95 quid!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Webarno said:


> This has now been posted by someone in HotUKDeals so the orders will begin flooding in now. No chance of any slipping under the radar now. Got a feeling none will be fulfilled now
> 
> Hope I'm wrong though


I checked for tyres on my Lexus and they are still the same price so maybe not! Depends how many are affected by this glitch I guess


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

just ordered 4 for my good ladys car,it has accepted payment so fingers crossed & a big thank you to the op :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

just had someone on another forum say that she has seen orders starting to get cancelled :wall:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> just had someone on another forum say that she has seen orders starting to get cancelled :wall:


Damn, someone must have wondered why they have sold more tyres in the last couple of hours than they did last year


----------



## TheLegendIsHere (Mar 11, 2016)

Fingers crossed for my Pirelli's i just ordered to come through!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ah234 said:


> Damn, someone must have wondered why they have sold more tyres in the last couple of hours than they did last year


hahaha probably so i heard it got put on a deals website too but i dont mind either way i'll just hold tight and see what happens


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Even if they do get cancelled , It brightened my afternoon up , Cheers Lewis:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

R7KY D said:


> Even if they do get cancelled , It brightened my afternoon up , Cheers Lewis:thumb:


no worries i dont mind helping out fellow ethusiasts save a few quid where possible cos we all need tyres at some point :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Someone on cliosport has rang them,its an error all orders will be cancelled unfortunately


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Someone on cliosport has rang them,its an error all orders will be cancelled unfortunately


 thats rubbish it was all good fun and worth a try though :lol: glad its not me having to cancel all those orders though!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Webarno said:


> This has now been posted by someone in HotUKDeals so the orders will begin flooding in now. No chance of any slipping under the radar now. Got a feeling none will be fulfilled now
> 
> Hope I'm wrong though


Ah the HUKD vultures


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

There is a 5% further discount code out there - My Vouchercodes has it and it works. Just ordered 6 Goodyear F1s for our Saab 9-3s and with the extra discount, only paid for 5! £160 delivered!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

ordered 4 p zeros for £138. got confirmation then transferred to paypal where it says £386.80!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Wilco said:


> ordered 4 p zeros for £138. got confirmation then transferred to paypal where it says £386.80!


did your order have some rainsports on too? a few have said that but it might just be that they've put prices back up


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive also been put on hold for 12 minutes then cut off completely! Thanks for that.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Website has returned to normal prices..........did it before I could put my order through.....


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

They gonna be busy refunding 1000s of orders Oops


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> did your order have some rainsports on too? a few have said that but it might just be that they've put prices back up


No p zeros. All the prices are back to normal now &#55357;&#56864;


----------



## TheLegendIsHere (Mar 11, 2016)

Surely if the price was advertised as that on their website, they are obliged to honor it??


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

TheLegendIsHere said:


> Surely if the price was advertised as that on their website, they are obliged to honor it??


Depends on the small print. Some may state price will be confirmed via confirmation email when ordered. Or a dispatch email. Depends which is the contractual and therefore legally binding

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

TheLegendIsHere said:


> Surely if the price was advertised as that on their website, they are obliged to honor it??


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/money-saving-tips/10602641/Price-glitches-Do-retailers-have-to-honour-pricing-mistakes.html


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

TheLegendIsHere said:


> Surely if the price was advertised as that on their website, they are obliged to honor it??


there'll be a load of  in the small print/T&C's that cover them its happened on another site before


----------



## TheLegendIsHere (Mar 11, 2016)

Damn, i was getting my hopes up...


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

> We will confirm your incoming order with a formal acknowledgement of receipt; this acknowledgement of receipt is not an acceptance of your order. The contract takes effect from receipt of the goods with your approval, at the latest, however, after the expiry of the return period of 14 days.


http://www.mytyres.co.uk/AGBs.html

They can cancel up until delivery.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just checked and the hankook ventus v12 evo2 i have are more than what i paid.
best place for tyres is www.camskill.co.uk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> just checked and the hankook ventus v12 evo2 i have are more than what i paid.
> best place for tyres is www.camskill.co.uk


the prices have been put back thats why :lol: but ye camskill my usual place to look as well


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

If they turn up then brilliant!! chicken dinner, if they don't a refund will be given, worth the risk for me.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Just received my cancellation... buggers.

You order RD 26293073 has been cancelled.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Items ordered:
Item No.: R-168026
Pirelli P Zero 245/40 ZR19 (98Y) XL mit Felgenschutzleiste (FSL), J (So)
Quantity: 4
-----------------------------------------------------------

Cancellation reason: The item you have ordered was marked with an incorrect price.

Due to this mistake, we have not yet processed your order.

Should you have already payed the full invoice amount, then we will reimburse this
immediately.

Further information about contracts and agreements can be found in our Terms and
Conditions:
http://www.mytyres.co.uk/AGBs.html.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

Repayment amount: 200.00 GBP
Repayment transfer time:  tomorrow
Repayment method: PayPal


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Same here ^^


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Me too, ah well was worth a try.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad I didn't order now lol didn't need tyres anyway


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

I have always used Micheldever http://www.micheldever.co.uk/

They supply high street stores and hold 1000's in stock at anytime.

always worth having a bit of a whinge about pricing and they have a depot in the midlands as well i believe.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

low and behold just had my cancelleation half hour ago but i've not lost anything so was always worth the chance


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Always worth a punt Lewis imo, cheers for posting anyway.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> low and behold just had my cancelleation half hour ago but i've not lost anything so was always worth the chance


What a sad day, no tyres and no kisses. You must be distraught.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

You order RD 26294221 has been cancelled.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Just had email back saying order cancelled


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> the prices have been put back thats why :lol: but ye camskill my usual place to look as well


good thing is bro its close to me and i can collect without paying delivery


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Do they not have to fulfill the order? If you have proof of the price advertised i.e. screen shot? Isn't it the same as an incorrectly marked label on a t-shirt etc? 

Just a thought...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cancelled. 

2 x 255/45/18 Conti winter run flat star rated for £119 delivered to NI. 

Why I ever thought this would work is beyond me lol. 

Worth a punt though. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mark ST said:


> Do they not have to fulfill the order? If you have proof of the price advertised i.e. screen shot? Isn't it the same as an incorrectly marked label on a t-shirt etc?
> 
> Just a thought...


Nope, no obligation to sell at an advertised price.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

From their terms and conditions. 

"We will confirm your incoming order with a formal acknowledgement of receipt; this acknowledgement of receipt is not an acceptance of your order. The contract takes effect from receipt of the goods with your approval, at the latest, however, after the expiry of the return period of 14 days."

So, they technically haven't accepted the order until the tyres are dispatched for delivery. 

Ah well. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

empsburna said:


> What a sad day, no tyres and no kisses. You must be distraught.


I know was proper looking forward to that as well!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Cookies said:


> From their terms and conditions.
> 
> "We will confirm your incoming order with a formal acknowledgement of receipt; this acknowledgement of receipt is not an acceptance of your order. The contract takes effect from receipt of the goods with your approval, at the latest, however, after the expiry of the return period of 14 days."
> 
> ...


They're not daft how they get round little glitches like that was all fun anyway :lol:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Still waiting on my cancellation, beginning to feel left out now


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just got cancelled lol. Close but no cheap tyres for me 😣

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Anyone get a phone call? A lady called apoligizing for cancellation and told me that is was refunded


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha me too lol


----------

